# All help greatly appreciated!



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello Florida Anglers, 

I have been invited on a family vacation to Universal Studios and Seaworl..... The thing is... I'm not really into amusement parks and such. Now fishing is a whole different story lol. My options are (A) Spend the day with the family at Sea World or (B) Universal Studios.

I figured if I go to sea world I'll just end up throwing a line in with bait to whatever big fish they have there. So I opted to skip Sea World.


How close am I to a good Saltwater Fishing spot and what is expected the begging of June? Any info is greatly appreciated l


MACK


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The main problem is that you will be about 55-60 miles inland from the Atlantic Ocean . . .

*https://www.google.com/maps/place/SeaWorld+Orlando/@28.2609491,-81.2729311,9z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x88e77e288cd6237f:0x997f9e39a3d62bd5*


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Have you ever been to Central Florida in the summertime before ? it is *HOT HOT HOT* !!!
so plan accordingly no matter what you do.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Port Canaveral surf fishing or Cocoa Beach pier are your closest bets if you're willing to drive about an hour, Melbourne Beach 1:15, and Sebastian Inlet 1:30 or so. There's another site online that is more focused on Florida surf fishing that would probably give better info. I lived in Melbourne(further south than Cocoa Beach) in late 90s and mainly fished the causeways, beach, & Sebastian Inlet when I could. A lot more variety in species than what we have here in Virginia, especially at Sebastian. Won't be needing bloodworms as shrimp, clams, sand fleas, & Fishbites will do the job. Good luck and have fun


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Seaworld is more of an Aquatic Zoo than an Amusement Park some really interesting animals over there. 

New Symrna has been a good beach to me, you can drive it too, but I don't think they let cars on until later in the morning. CNS also does OK ish, you'll need a cart to carry gear. I haven't tried the Piers or Passes on the Atlantic yet, but I hear there really good, it's just a further drive for me. 

Just understand you'll probably want to hit these areas in the early morning for the best chance of success.. during the summer months the fish scatter once the sun rises high overhead. That means getting to the fishing spot at 6am or so and waking up at 3:30 -4 am on Vacation time lol. 

Evening fishing can work too, but expect to battle a heck of a lot more traffic and beach goers, can add 30 mins to your drive both ways.


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice. I definitely didn't consider the violent rays of your Floridian sun lol. Vinnx it's funny that I can hardly wake up for work or class but for fishing... not a problem lol. Thanks again Florida Anglers!!!


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

If it wasn't mentioned yet, you will need a license....summer is brutal here...


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you all for the help.. I am now starting to narrow it down after doing my homework with the info received here. #1 Skyway bridge #2 Melbourne #3 Daytona.

Now as Vinnx mentioned the sun beating down on the surface making the fish scatter..... what species can I look forward to catching at the begging of June? Lol I was feeling hopeful of Pin/Trolley Rigging for Kingfish... But snapper, shark, grouper, or drum would be great also.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

May 14 - - - Central Florida temps are hitting *MID 90s* already . . . . and this is only the middle of MAY !!!
LOL some days we have 90/90 weather . . . . *high 90s temps with 90% humidity* !!! down right BRUTAL just as Reeds mentioned.

is gonna be one HOT summer for sure !!!


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

>


BarefootJohnny said:


> May 14 - - - Central Florida temps are hitting *MID 90s* already . . . . and this is only the middle of MAY !!!
> LOL some days we have 90/90 weather . . . . *high 90s temps with 90% humidity* !!! down right BRUTAL just as Reeds mentioned.
> 
> is gonna be one HOT summer for sure !!!


How bad/good is the fishing in the heat of the summer?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Don't know about the fishing - it is just too danged HOT - 
The only place that I fish salt water in the summer is under the *Max Brewer Bridge at Titusville*. 
One hour drive from Orlando. http://www.drmp.com/FP_Max_Brewer_Bridge.html
Although there is a LOT of pressure on this and other bridges in Florida, it is on the
Indian River that connects to the ocean and its fishes.
I have caught spot, snapper, sheepshead, trout, croaker, etc in small numbers.
tons of the normal bottom thieves. My best catch was a 8# sheepshead on a fiddler crab. (in the winter).
Some anglers have caught some decent size snook at night (which is a seasonal fish and also requires a $10 permit).
The best thing about this bridge is that the new bridge was built over the old one which makes
for a lot of SHADE to fish under and a very nice breeze.
The other bridges such as SkyWay, New Smyrna and Daytona, you must bring your beach umbrella. I have never fished them.
Best of luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks BarefootJohnny!


----------

